# Halloween music...and some other silly stuff



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're not doing anything this evening at 6:00 EDT, Google WVUD and hit their "Listen Now" button. I'll be a guest on "*Crazy College*", a radio show that plays music "lost, silly and forgotten". We'll be playing music from my collection. The first half hour will be a mix of novelty songs from the likes of Tom Lehrer, Spike Jones and the Bonzo Dog Band, and a few personal favorites. The second half is where I'll be playing some creepy, Halloween-style songs, such as *Here Comes The Hearse* and *Cha Cha With The Zombies*. Should be fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How do we find this? Sounds like fun!


----------

